# ,

## nickeler

,    ...
 ,     .          ,        .
     -        쳿.
      "  " .
   :
1.   ,       ,          .
2.        -    .         .    - .
3.    - 3 , ,  .           ,    . 
 -    http://militarist.ua/catalog/armeysk...8_2786909847=Y 
 ,   .      ̳.
  -      . ,    ,        ...     , .       ) 
  . 
 .    . , , , , ,  (  )
  ,   ,      .  120  .
" "   -    -   .   120 -  60  .     . 
     . 
 ,      .   .      .

----------


## andy

?  ?   !

----------


## nickeler

- . Fruit of the loom?     .     .
 . 
 -   .

----------


## erazer

> ?  ?   !

     : " ?     "...

----------


## nickeler

*erazer*,   ? ,       )  )

----------


## andy

> - . Fruit of the loom?     .     .
>  . 
>  -   .

  , 1    
..

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,   ? ,       )  )

  **:     
   andy    "",   ,           .   -    . .

----------


## nickeler

*andy*,   .      :     .  , , ?       ,

----------


## andy

> *andy*,   .      :     .  , , ?       ,

  ,  
 - ?

----------


## nickeler

*andy*,    . 
 .               . 
 -   .

----------


## Cveha

,   -))

----------


## andy

> ,   -))

  !

----------


## Sky

. ,  ?   ͳ  ?

----------


## nickeler

...    .    .

----------


## Sky

*nickeler*,    . 
 .   -   15 .,    5 . http://www.chevron.com.ua/product/shevron_ukrop

----------

